# Situation Anxiety



## Radcoder86 (Oct 6, 2015)

Can someone please help me with how I should code situational anxiety in ICD 10. Pt denied manic or hypomanic episodes, pt is experiencing relationship difficulties and has anger problems as well as the anxiety. Should it be generalized anxiety (anxiety state)? Doesn't the provider have to state is generalized though?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 6, 2015)

How about R45.82?   The codes you are looking at are mental and behavioral disorders.  Has the patient been clinically diagnosed with these disorders or is the patient unhappy (R45.2) and worried (R45.82).  Just a thought.


----------

